# Windows-Fenster schließen mit Java-Script im Chrome-Browser und Mozilla



## feldhamster (5. Nov 2014)

Hallo zusammen!

Folgender Code hat im InternetExplorer funktioniert, im Chrome-Browser und in MozillaFirefox, wird das Fenster nicht geschlossen. Im Voraus Danke für die Hilfe.

		this.divs_transparentDiv.style.display='none';
		this.divs_content.style.display='none';
		this.divs_shadow.style.display='none';
		if(this.MSIE)this.iframe.style.display='none';


----------



## EasyEagle (5. Nov 2014)

Hallo feldhamster,

ich folge nur mal so meinem ersten Impuls:
Die if-Bedingung in der letzten Zeile sieht für mich so aus als ob da abgefragt wird, ob du im Microsoft InternetExplorer (MSIE) bist. Das trifft dann natürlich unter Firefox und Co nicht zu.


----------



## feldhamster (5. Nov 2014)

Hallo EasyEagle,

Danke für deine Antwort. Leider hat die Änderung:
		this.iframe.style.display='none';

(ohne if) nichts gebracht. In beiden Browser wird das Fenster nicht geschlossen.


----------

